# What movies do you like to watch again and again?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I rarely watch movies a second time but there are a few I seem to never get tired of. One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest, The Blues Brothers, and The Princess Bride are my top three. What movies do you watch again and again?
L.J.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Princess Bride -- for sure.  The Lord of the Rings movies.  Office Space.  The Monty Python movies.  This Is Spinal Tap....


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Dave, The American President, Jaws, Die Hard 1, Steel Magnolias


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Back to the Future (part 1)...I just can get enough. Oh, A Christmas Story as well!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Godfather, Aliens, Lethal Weapon, Shawshank Redemption, Contact ... the list goes on.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

The Final Sacrifice (MST3Ked)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

American President, Sabrina, Evan Almighty, Get Smart, Princess Bride, Mamma Mia!..

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption... if I catch this while flipping through the channels I have to stop and watch the rest of it.  Morgan Freeman's voice sucks me in every time.

Sweeney Todd too, but this may be a current phase I'm going through.

The Duellists has been my favorite movie since I was a kid, so I've probably seen that one the most.

Dawn


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

My list is long. Here are just a few...

Lord of the Rings
Godfather
Nearly any Bob Hope movie before 1955
A Night at the Opera/Duck Soup
Love and Death
Breakfast at Tiffany's
To Kill a Mockingbird
Princess Bride
Galaxy Quest (just makes me laugh)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Galaxy Quest is one of mine, too.  I love that one.  
Princess Bride
The Hunt for Red October
Frequency
Ever After
Mrs. Winterbourne

I'm sure there's more.  I love movies.

Vicki


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The Princess Bride is my favorite. Every time that I get sick, I lay on the couch and watch the BBC version of Pride and Prejudice with Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy. Hubby and I like to rewatch the Monty Python movies when we need a good laugh. I'll watch the first Shrek movie whenever it is on, and the same goes for The Sound of Music. Sounds like a lot of the other lists here.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

1776, Labyrinth, Princess Bride, Army of Darkness, Life of Brian...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lots!


Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Life of Bryan
In Like Flint
Our Man Flint
Groundhog Day (appropriate, isn't it?     )
Many John Wayne westerns, especially El Dorado & Big Jake
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai
The Longest Day
Time Bandits
Kelly's Heroes
North by Northwest
Arsenic and Old Lace
Anything by the Marx Brothers, but especially Duck Soup


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Some Like it Hot
Father Goose
The Quiet Man
Mrs Doubtfire.

(and DH will watch any Disney animated movie he sees at any time.)


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

_The Godfather
Scarface
The Usual Suspects
Star Wars_
And I have to admit, I love _The Karate Kid_. (The original) Mr. Miyagi is like yoda! Very, very wise!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

It's interesting to see Princess Bride make so many people's list! A classic, for sure. Just to show how eclectic my tastes are, I've also watched Total Recall more times than I care to admit. (But it's been a while.)
L.J.


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

You mean apart from the movies I'm forced to watch over and over by my kids, who seem to think it's fine to watch the same movie 4 times in one day.  

Most of mine are on others lists:

Groundhog Day for sure, never get tired of watching that.
Aliens
Princess Bride (what is with Kindle users and Princess Bride?? Everyone seems to have it on their list.)
Day After Tomorrow
National Treasure 1 & 2
The Harry Potter movies
Star Wars (all)
Serenity
Frequency
Batman Begins & Dark Knight
Pirates of the Caribbean movies
Love Actually   

The list is longer, have too many dvd/blu rays to browse.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

The Dirty Harry movies, Bram Stoker's Dracula, all of Martin Scorsese's movies, and the classic Universal and Hammer Horror films come to mind immediately.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Zulu
Princess Bride (so many great lines)
2001 A Space Odyssey
LotR trilogy
Hogfather (this is what I watch instead of the traditional holiday movies)
The Fifth Element (I don't know why, I just love wathing this one)
Young Frankenstein


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Zulu


Aaak! How did I forget Zulu!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Aaak! How did I forget Zulu!


That's OK, I just remembered another one: "The Gamers: Dorkness Rising" (probably only really appeals to a niche market).


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Off the top of my head:

12 Angry Men
A Time to Kill
Shawshank Redemption
Fiddler on the Roof
Grease
Goodfellas
The Godfather
The Omen
Evil Dead III - Army of Darkness


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

National Treasure (1 & 2)
Gas Light
Jane Eyre
Secret Garden
Mrs. Palfrey At The Claremont 
Homecoming (The Walton's) 
While You Were Sleeping
Shaun Of The Dead 
The Others
The Village
Sixth Sense
13 Ghosts (1960)
Hearts in Atlantis
Rear Window
The Birds
Princess Bride (there I said it! lol)
Ever After
Home Alone 
Wings of Desire http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093191/combined
Frequency

and many more! I love the old black&white films and anything spooky!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow. There's a lot but here's a few...

Napoleon Dynamite
A Knights Tale
Twister
Aliens
Commando
Ginger Snaps (all 3)
Let The Right One In
Resident Evil (1 and 2)
The Hangover
National Treasure
Zombie Land


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow I must be one weird person, not ONE of my movies made ANYONE else's list.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

My name is Paul and I have never watched The Princess Bride (hangs head in shame)

Some of my rewatchables are:

The American President
National Treasure (1 & 2)
any of the Die Hard movies
any of the Lethal Weapon movies
any movie by Mel Brooks (Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein are my favorites)
Dave

There are many more, but those are some of my mostest favoritest.

Paul

Edit to add:  How could I forget:  Ghost Rider!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I have so many...

Rounders
This is Spinal Tap
The Godfather (parts 1 and 2--I pretend the 3rd one doesn't exist)
all of the Monty Python movies
Goodfellas
The Big Lebowski
Fargo
Dark City
The Royal Tenenbaums
What About Bob?
Cable Guy
Donnie Brasco
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
The Prestige
Ed Wood
High Fidelity
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Punch-Drunk Love
Magnolia
Boogie Nights

I'm sure I'm missing a few, but those are pretty high on the list.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Secondhand Lions
Lonesome Dove
Miss Congeniality
Star Trek movies
Marx Brothers movies
Young Frankenstein
The Shipping News
Tortilla Soup
Now to Make an American Quilt
Chocolat
Die Hard
Erin Brockovich
Grand Canyon

some of my favorites


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

What About Bob?
The Shawshank Redemption
Back to the Future (all 3)
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly, A Fistful of Dollars, and For a Few Dollars More


Linda


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

If these are on, I'll stop and watch every time:

It's a Wonderful Life
Life as a House
Notting Hill
Office Space
Sense and Sensibility
Speed
The American President
The Birds
Twister


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil.
Zulu (absolutely agree with NogDog).
A Knight's Tale (yes)
Princes Bride (just like everyone else).
Streets of Fire 
Patriot
Ferris Bueler's Day Off
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
The Sound of Music
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
West Side Story
Stagecoach (john wayne)
Meet John Doe (Gary Cooper)
Hidalgo

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Back to the Future Trilogy
Independence Day
Groundhog Day (I like trying to figure out how many times he had to repeat the day)
Ghostbusters
It's a Wonderful Life
Wizard of Oz
Gone With the Wind
All 11 Star Trek movies
plus the Star Wars movies, since those are on constantly
National Treasure, both movies
Night at the Museum
Jurassic Park, all 3
The Mummy movies
Stargate, plus all the TV series movies
Batman Begins
Dark Knight
The entire Terminator series
and since my mom owns nearly every John Wayne movie since his Republic days, I see one at least one every time I visit my parents.

I'm sure I could think of a few more....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Too many to list them all:

All the classic Christmas movies (It's A Wonderful Life, Miracle on 34th Street, Scrooged, A Christmas Carol, Lemon Drop Kid,  White Christmas, The Bishop's Wife, etc.)
Anything John Wayne (especially McClintock & A Quiet Man)
Young Frankenstein
A Knight's Tale
Lots of musicals (My Fair Lady, Sound of Music, Chicago, Mama Mia, Grease, Dirty Dancing, etc.)
Monty Python & The Holy Grail
The African Queen
National Treasure

We watch lots of movies over and over and over and.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A couple more of my favorite repeats are:

Seven Samurai 
King Arthur - with Clive Owen and Kiera Knighly.
Robin Hood - Men in Tights.
Sommersby
City of Angels


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

How dare I forget the BACK TO THE FUTURE trilogy!

"You're a slacker, Crane!"


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Wow I must be one weird person, not ONE of my movies made ANYONE else's list.


I love your choices. The only one that wouldn't qualify for me is Mrs. Doubtfire. I love Father Goose. In fact, I could add oodles of CG movies and JW movies my list.

And, yay, to whomever mentioned Wings of Desire. Love, love, love that movie.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Moonstruck
Tootsie
Princess Bride
Camelot (Richard Harris)
Independence Day


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Dangerous Liaisons 
All About Eve
Sordid Lives
Life of Brian
Young Frankenstein
Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption
Dances with Wolves
The Dirty Dozen
Die Hard (my favorite Christmas movie)
The Green Mile
The Wizard of Oz
Gone with the Wind
The Philadelphia Story
The African Queen
The Road Warrior and Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome
Tender Mercies
The Indiana Jones movies

Just a few off the top of my head....I'm a re-watcher as well as a re-reader.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Any other 'Overboard' fans here?  Who will admit to it?  


It sucks me in every time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

swolf said:


> Any other 'Overboard' fans here? Who will admit to it?
> 
> It sucks me in every time.


Love it! Another frequent rewatch. Also, Outrageous Fortune which for some reason has me rolling on the floor laughing with tears in my eyes every time I see it. Too many to list, I tell you!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't read all the lists, but...

O Brother Where Art Thou? (Do! Not! Seek! The! Treasure!)
Notting Hill (I know, but I'll own it)
Lost In Space (the "new" movie, not the old TV show)
Shawshank Redemption (Morgan Freeman's voice overs are gorgeous)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

How could I have forgotten Ferris Bueller?!?

How?!?

Anybody??

Ferris


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know how I forgot O Brother Where Art Thou?

We love that movie- so funny!


----------



## farmwife (Oct 10, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption
While You Were Sleeping
Pride and Prejudice

And my husband will always watch Heartbreakers.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

lonestar said:


> I don't know how I forgot O Brother Where Art Thou?
> 
> We love that movie- so funny!


Easily one of my favorites... I can walk around quoting parts of it randomly. I think my husband thinks I'm crazy(-ier) - if he weren't doing it with me. It's the kids that are asking "mom, what's a si-reen"?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> My name is Paul and I have never watched The Princess Bride (hangs head in shame)


You must! It's a fantastic movie. I mean come on, it has Andre the Giant in it!

It has to be one of the most quoted movies ever.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

The Breakfast Club
Pretty in Pink
Princess Bride ("My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.")
The Lost Boys
Monty Python & the Holy Grail
Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Star Wars (but only Epsiodes 4-6)
The Crow
Corrina, Corrina
Silence of the Lambs
The Dark Knight
My Own Private Idaho
Back to Future I & II
Goodfellas 
Strange Days


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> My name is Paul and I have never watched The Princess Bride (hangs head in shame)





Luvmy4brats said:


> You must! It's a fantastic movie. I mean come on, it has Andre the Giant in it!
> 
> It has to be one of the most quoted movies ever.


And you can read it too:



It's just as good either way.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I noticed no one has Zardoz on their list...

Vicki


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Princess Bride (I now have my kids addicted to it)
Top Gun
Pretty Woman
Annie
Wedding Crashers
Talladega nights (yes, I know that’s sad…)
Meet the Parents
Meet the Fockers
Footloose (so I can dance when I want to clean the house...)

There are a few others….but just can’t think of them.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Caveman
Pink Panther
Thin Man
The Raven
Gladiator
Master and Commander
13th Warrior
Pirates of the Carribean 1 & 2
Willow
The Ninth Gate
The 300
Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Mummy
Ice Age 
Shrek
Ruthless People
Romancing the Stone
Casablanca
Maltese Falcon
Sherlock Holmes (old ones)


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Flash Gordon (Ahh-ah!)
Dawn of the Dead (both versions)
Day of the Dead (original version only)
Jaws
The Matrix
Star Wars / The Empire Strikes Back

I grew up watching a steady stream of movies on HBO, so I could fill three pages with titles of movies I've seen more than three times.  Movies like Raiders of the Lost Ark, Grease, Back to the Future, Scanners, Dirty Dancing, The Terminator, etc... but those listed above are probably my favorites.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in the Princess Bride bandwagon. Pretty much anything with Cary Elwes


Spoiler



(except with Tom Cruise in it, I'm not a huge Tom Cruise fan)


. 
Crush
Kiss the Girls
Liar Liar
Robin Hood Men in Tights
Saw (though I've never seen the whole movie, I always catch certain parts)

*edited to add*
Bridget Jones' Diary
Bewitched (the movie AND the tv show; I've got all the episodes)
Schindler's List (classic movie, it gets me every time)
Dawn of the Dead (the new one)
Back to the Future (all of them)
The Grinch Who Stole Christmas (both of them)
Down With Love (looooooove this movie!)
Labyrinth
Of COURSE Ferris Bueller - I named my son Cameron BECAUSE of that movie!
Funny Girl (gotta love Barbara Streisand)
Meet the Parents, Meet the Fockers
My Fair Lady
Sound of Music
Chicago
Mama Mia
Grease
ANYTHING Ginger Rogers and Fred Astaire (Flying Down to Rio, Irene & Vernon Castle, The Gay Divorcee, etc), or Gene Kelly
Singing in the Rain
Carousel (my all time favorite musical, and not because Julie was the name of the main character)
Oklahoma
Wizard of Oz (Judy Garland version)
State Fair (my dad was engaged to the lead in that movie)
Anything Shirley Temple, she was so cute!
Meet Me In St. Louis
Music Man (Did you know that Ron Howard was the adorable little kid in that?)

Sigh ... I could seriously go on!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Boondock Saints
Repo the genetic opera (one of my favorite songs below)




An Education (everytime I see it i wish one particular character is hit by a bus)


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

My Jane Austen collection (P&P, S&S, Emma, Persuasion)
Twelfth Night
Much Ado About Nothing
Shakespeare in Love
Love Actually (we watch it every Christmas)


----------



## jwasserman (Aug 30, 2010)

shaun of the dead


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I noticed no one has Zardoz on their list...
> 
> Vicki


Oh no!!! Hopefully the troublemakers won't see this...


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Hot Fuzz. I always laugh.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

Pretty much anything that falls in the classic 80s teen movie genre, especially anything written by John Hughes.

Just about anything with Steve Martin in it.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

jwasserman said:


> shaun of the dead


I forgot this one. I don't know how many times I've seen this but it still amuses me.

And Let the Right One In - awesomeness.

And High Fidelity, actually, pretty much anything with John Cusack could go on my list.

What's Eating Gilbert Grape
Chocolat

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Enter the Dragon
Pretty much any film starring Bruce Lee or Jet Li.

I hated Meet the Parents but love love love Meet the Fockers.

Way too many films that I love, could never mention them all.

I also haven't seen Princess Bride.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

The Notebook
The Last Samurai
Second Hand Lion
Inglorious Basterds
Tombstone
Sweet November


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Victorine said:


> I noticed no one has Zardoz on their list...
> 
> Vicki


I own the DVD and have watched it a few times, but not as many times as my favorites.

Would you like me to post some screen shots?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I own the DVD and have watched it a few times, but not as many times as my favorites.
> 
> Would you like me to post some screen shots?


I'd have to bleach my eyes.... 

All this talk about The Princess Bride made me want to watch it again... I just loaded it onto my iPad.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Serenity
Lonesome Dove
The Princess Bride
Saving Private Ryan
Memphis Belle
Big Jake


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

WTF! how could i have forgotten Serenity


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Aliens
A Knight's Tale
Bourne Identity trilogy
Bridget Jones' Diary
Die Hard
Enchanted April
Fifth Element
Gladiator
Gloria (Gena Rowlands)
It Happened One Night
Jumpin' Jack Flash
Lion in Winter
Love Actually
Matrix
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
Moonstruck
Paradise (Melanie Griffith)
Passage to India
Pride and Prejudice (Colin Firth)
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Room with a View
Sense and Sensibility (Alan Rickman)
Shakespeare in Love
Shawshank Redemption
Somewhere in Time
Sound of Music
Speed
Spiderman I,II
Star Trek (all except the original)
Star Wars (all)
Superman I,II
Terminator II
Twister
Up
Waiting to Exhale

Just a "few" of my all time favs.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

My list of favorites contain mostly chick flicks, but my son and I just watched Avatar for the first time tonight and I will definitely be watching it again!!

Serendipity
The Holiday
Home Alone
Bridget Jones' Diary
Pride and Prejudice
Leap Year
Under The Tuscan Sun
Sweet Home Alabama
The Lake House
Made of Honor
What Happens in Vegas
P.S. I Love You
27 Dresses
The Young Victoria
Any and all of the movies with Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau (my favorite comedy duo)

And especially all the old Doris Day movies.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dirty Dancing  (Nobody puts Baby in a corner)
Tombstone   (I'll be your Huckleberry )
An Affair To Remember....just pass the kleenex
Miracle on 34th Street
A Christmas Story
To Kill a Mockingbird
Gran Torino
The Big Chill
Any Elvis movie no matter how bad I am entranced ;-)

Doris Day!....I forgot Doris Day....She is wonderful.  Her movies make me happy.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> WTF! how could i have forgotten Serenity


Nobody's memory perfect 100% of the time.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Molly...Doris Day makes me smile too! I record them on DVR and watch them over and over again.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't watch many movies to be honest but the one's I like and rewatch
Practically anything with Arnie in it - Terminator being the fav
Monty Python - love them
Twelve Monkeys - twists my head around every time I see it
Hudson Hawk - silly but fun


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

traceya said:


> ...
> Twelve Monkeys - twists my head around every time I see it
> ...


Another favorite of mine, though I don't watch it as often as the others, in part because I have to be ready to really _watch_ it, not just casually pop it in the DVD player for some entertainment. The same goes for Terry Gilliam's "Brazil".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Any Bing & Bob movie, expecially the "road to" movies.. 
Oh and Danny Kaye


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

All the "Die Hard" films.
The Lord of the Rings (occasionally all three extended versions in one sitting - with toilet breaks)
Jurassic Park
Sense and Sensibility
Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I also have to add SHATTERED GLASS to my list.  One of my favorite movies.  Seen it many, many times.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Any Bing & Bob movie, expecially the "road to" movies..
> Oh and Danny Kaye


I love Danny Kaye's hilarious, The Court Jester. There are way too many movies that I forgot to include on my list, but reading through this thread is jogging my memory.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Monica of NY said:


> I love Danny Kaye's hilarious, The Court Jester. There are way too many movies that I forgot to include on my list, but reading through this thread is jogging my memory.


The Court Jester is an absolute classic to watch again, "The pellet with the poison's in the vessel with the pestle, the chalice from the palace has the brew that is true!"


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

When I made up my list (well actually 2 because I used 2 posts) I only included movies that I have a DVD of.
It occurrs to me that there are movies that I do not own that I watch as often as they are on TV.

Like some Humphrey Bogart movies:

The African Queen
The Maltese Falcon
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (We don't need no stinkin badges).

Also I will MAKE time to watch  Schindler's List.

Just sayin....


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Also I will MAKE time to watch Schindler's List.


I've never been able watch that movie. But I really want to.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There are some disturbing scenes.

But the story and the message at the end are worth any discomfort.
Plus - we must not forget (IMHO).

Just sayin.....


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Speaking of movies we watch again and again, why it is that when a movie comes on TV that we enjoy, we'll sit and watch it on TV, even though we have the DVD sitting right there and never thought to pop it in?  And we STILL won't put the DVD in, instead we'll watch the complete end of the movie on TV, including the commercials?


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Star Wars, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Casablanca, and -- lets not forget -- The Wizard of OZ. I have fond memories of watching The Wizard of Oz when I was a young lad.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

swolf said:


> Speaking of movies we watch again and again, why it is that when a movie comes on TV that we enjoy, we'll sit and watch it on TV, even though we have the DVD sitting right there and never thought to pop it in? And we STILL won't put the DVD in, instead we'll watch the complete end of the movie on TV, including the commercials?


lol. DH and I have this discussion all the time. I have DVD's of my favorite movies, but must watch them if they're on TV.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

How about the old Disney classics? When my kids were little, I didn't care how often they wanted to watch some of those movies.

Winnie the Pooh, Dumbo... even The Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast. I love them all!

Good times.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I own the DVD and have watched it a few times, but not as many times as my favorites.
> 
> Would you like me to post some screen shots?


Please, no... there are small children in the room. *shudders*

Vicki


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

swolf said:


> Speaking of movies we watch again and again, why it is that when a movie comes on TV that we enjoy, we'll sit and watch it on TV, even though we have the DVD sitting right there and never thought to pop it in? And we STILL won't put the DVD in, instead we'll watch the complete end of the movie on TV, including the commercials?


That would never happen to me. As soon as the first commercial break comes on I'm off to the archives digging up the disc. I simply find TV so insufferable in terms of quality and interruptions that I would never watch a movie on TV unless I HAVE TO. Same goes for TV shows. Usually I wait until they come out on DVD or Blu-Ray and that's that...


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Victorine said:


> I noticed no one has Zardoz on their list...
> 
> Vicki


I have this on DVD, who could pass up Sean Connery in that get-up?

I am a HUGE home theater buff, have almost 2000 DVDs and Blu-rays, with a great set-up to watch and listen to them on. I own most of the movies listed here, I love to watch movies. It depends on my mood as to what I watch and I have a wide range that I own. I do not watch movies I own when they come on TV, can get a much better picture and sound watching my copy.

Some movies I watch when I have company and they are interested in seeing a movie they may not have seen:

A Knight's Tale
Sliding Doors
What's Eating Gilbert Grape?
A Love Song for Bobby Long
The Gift
Shallow Hal
Playing by Heart

I'm not at home so I'm sure there are more


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

louiseb said:


> Sliding Doors


I love that movie. The concept of small decisions having large consequences has always fascinated me, and some of the stories I write have a thread of that theme running through them.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

swolf said:


> I love that movie. The concept of small decisions having large consequences has always fascinated me, and some of the stories I write have a thread of that theme running through them.


You are the first person to tell me they've seen it! It is one I never get tired of.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

louiseb said:


> You are the first person to tell me they've seen it! It is one I never get tired of.


I've seen it, too.  I liked it.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Some that I'll happily watch over and over again:

_Shawshank Redemption
Rear Window
City Slickers
Blues Brothers
Waiting for Gufmann
A Christmas Story_

Joel


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love re-watching films. I have quite a long list of films i re-watch. Some of those are...

Shallow Hal
Pretty Woman
Runaway Bride
Notting Hill (yes, i'm a Julia Roberts fan lol)
Sister Act 1
Home Alone 1 and 2, mostly 2
Bridget Jones' Diary
Titanic

And then there's ones i dont have on DVD or Video, but come on tv and i have to watch, but too many to list lol.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with about 95% of the above movies and here a few more I could come up with on the spur of the moment:
Thomas Crown Affair (with Pierce & Renee)
50 First Dates
6 Days 7 Nights
Pieces of April
Whole 9 Yards
True Lies
Sneakers
Home Alone (All of them)
Serendipity

Edit-  Jeeze, how could I forget Gross Point Blank? "If I show up at your door, chances are you did something to bring me there."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so there are more that I re-watch.

Ghost
Dirty Dancing


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I agree with about 95% of the above movies and here a few more I could come up with on the spur of the moment:
> Thomas Crown Affair (with Pierce & Renee)
> 50 First Dates
> 6 Days 7 Nights
> ...


Pieces of April is another one I enjoy that I pull out, especially around the holidays, for friends and most have never heard of it.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

louiseb said:


> Pieces of April is another one I enjoy that I pull out, especially around the holidays, for friends and most have never heard of it.


It's on our "must watch" list each year. We have the dvd so that makes it easy. It is really hard to catch it on TV and you are right, most people have never even heard of it.

I also have to add to my list _Tank Girl_. I know, I know, it's very weird and cult but it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Joel Arnold said:


> Some that I'll happily watch over and over again:
> 
> _Shawshank Redemption
> Rear Window
> ...


How could I have forgotten City Slickers??!!!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I also have to add to my list _Tank Girl_. I know, I know, it's very weird and cult but it always makes me laugh.


I like weird and cult.  (hence _Gilbert Grape_) I have _Tank Girl _ too, love it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Just thought of a couple of others I watch over and over.

Rocketman.  So dumb it's hilarious.

What's Up Doc.  An OLD Barbara Streisand movie, and SO funny if you haven't seen it, you've got to rent it.  Even though it's from the 1970's the kids love watching it.

Vicki


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Tons! I only buy the ones I'll watch again and again, so everything in my current collection. I'll also listen to most of these titles's(?) Director Commentaries, as well, more than once. Let's see...

Anything by Hayao Miyazaki.
_Memoirs of a Geisha_
_Galaxy Quest_
_Under the Tuscan Sun_
_March of the Penguins_ (and I love the documentary on the DVD too)
_Lion, Witch, Wardrobe_
_Fly Away Home _(I can't listen to 10,000 Miles without thinking of that gorgeous ultralight scene)
_Paulie _(Apple my Quaker Parrot REALLY likes this and so do I. It's not as dumb as the cover makes it look.)
_Black Beauty_ (from the 90s. The soundtrack. The soundtrack and the gorgeous horses. Need I say more?)
_Iron Eagle_. Okay yes, the story is really dumb. But there are airplanes in it. Lots of them. I can tune out the other stuff.
_Tuskegee Airmen _ P51 Mustangs, baby. And some incredible men. I had the honor of meeting a few of the real ones that are left in 2006 so the movie means even more to me now.
_Stepford Wives_--the newer one. It's good cheesy fun.
_The Princess Bride. _ Need I say more?
_Stardust_ Anyone who liked the Princess Bride should like this movie, and I adore Captain Shakespeare! (Didn't like the book of this at ALL. But loved the movie.)
_Dragonheart _Sometimes it got really cheesy, and Dina had a really bad wig. But the dragon with Sean Connery's voice was great. And there were some really funny moments as well as a super villain--I was amazed that David Thewlis could play such an evil guy in on movie and such a kindhearted, lovable one in another (Black Beauty)
And I can't think of more without looking because I'm too tired, but that's okay because probably bored most of you by now, anyway.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Pan's labyrinth


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so there are more that I re-watch.
> 
> Ghost
> Dirty Dancing


How could i forget those two films! I love love love them 

Oh and Grease also. And The Wedding Planner and Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Cochise (Sep 26, 2010)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Anything by Hayao Miyazaki.


I'll second that, they are all wonderful. Monoke is usually the movie I watch when I'm off work sick.

B.t.w Parts of The Princess Bride were shot at Haddon Hall and in Castleton, not too far from where I live.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cochise said:


> I'll second that, they are all wonderful. Monoke is usually the movie I watch when I'm off work sick.
> 
> B.t.w Parts of The Princess Bride were shot at Haddon Hall and in Castleton, not too far from where I live.


Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
both great.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

*Forrest Gump*.
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas.
Being John Malchovich.
The Donner Party (American Experience).
Die Hard 3.
Evil Dead 3: Army of Darkness.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Equilibrium
Bourne Trilogy
13th Floor
House of flying daggers
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Somewhere in Time
Chocolat


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Just watched The Ten Commandments on Blu-ray last weekend, that's a yearly ritual.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sure to have left out a few...

The entire Harry Potter series
Lord of the Rings
The Bucket List
The Haunting of Hill House
Aliens
Ice Age
Shrek
How to Train Your Dragon
Pirates of the Caribbean (all of three)
Silence of the Lambs
Interview With a Vampire


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Contact

Fried Green Tomatoes

Anne of Green Gables

Anne of Avonlee

Pride & Prejudice (the BBC version and the other one)

Somewhere In Time

The Civil War (documentary by Ken Burns...series)

And if Fargo is on anywhere on TV I will always stop and watch it


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Star Wars and Star Trek. Weird, I don't write that kind of stuff. I also like old Humphrey Bogart movies.


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Stardust is one of my favourites. Cracking film. I like the characters and humour.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I enjoy watching the really old Father of the Bride. The one with Elizabeth Taylor and Spencer Tracey.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I rarely watch a movie a second time. But there are 3 movies that I get trapped into watching whenever they are on TV. They are in order.

As Good As It Gets
The Matrix 1
About A Boy


----------

